# Gentoo not booting

## AFriendlyTrashcan

It was booting earlier and then it stopped after I installed the nvidia proprietary drivers, I uninstalled them with emerge --unmerge then i reset the grub config but this is still happening, please help, I don't have the full call trace because i have no way of getting it off of my computer (i'm typing this on my laptop) but it ends with

```
---[ end trace 4ccdaff9cc2b84c ]-- 
```

some other parts that seem relevant

```
 warn_slowpath_common+0x7g/0xc0
```

```
 warn_slowpath_null+0x1a/0x20
```

```
 mount_block_root+0x212/0x2ae
```

```
mount_root+0x77/0xd7
```

```
kernel_init+0xe/0xe0
```

Please help  :Sad:  i've been trying to get this working for a few hours but none of the resources i found helped me. 

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Jaglover

Unmerging the drivers will not remove the kernel module, you have to do it by hand.

----------

## eccerr0r

 *AFriendlyTrashcan wrote:*   

>  then i reset the grub config

 

What do you mean by this?  When you unmerge a DKMS driver, you shouldn't need to touch grub config.  

The grub config shall be the focus of what's going on...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  mount_block_root+0x212/0x2ae
> ```
> ...

 

This sounds like you lost your kernel config, perhaps your root= or you used a kernel that doesn't support your system.  Did the root= get disturbed?

----------

